# My little foodies album! *pic overload*



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was looking thru my photobucket when I realized my two are real foodies! Most of their pics are of them eating... I'm sure I've posted most of these but here are a few all together to give you an idea! I'm suprized they're not fat! 





































ok, so this is not food but they were still trying to eat it!









Ziggy ON the plate...geez..these men!













































Bee pollen


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

How do you get them to eat so many GOOD THINGS!? The only thing mine touch are crackers and apples, if I am lucky!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

4LovelyTiels said:


> How do you get them to eat so many GOOD THINGS!? The only thing mine touch are crackers and apples, if I am lucky!


They think I'm a bird so whenever I want them to try something new I eat it around them and pretend I don't want them climbing down my arm to try it. You always want what you can't have.  After they develop a taste for it they's no stopping them...as you can see. Most of those fruits that they're eating from the bowl were for me...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha they've got a big food fest in a lot of the photos. Have they ever had a food fight? 

Ziggy looks really big compared to Baby. But they're both adorable!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Haha they've got a big food fest in a lot of the photos. Have they ever had a food fight?
> 
> Ziggy looks really big compared to Baby. But they're both adorable!


No food fights really, just the occasional.."move! that's my spot". Baby is a little tiel in general. They're both in great shape but there is a size difference. Ziggy has a big head too...lol


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Now YOU have some spoiled birds. 
I can't believe the variety they get! I love the picture of Baby in the microwave. So cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome pics I love baby in the microwave - showing she needs to work on her patience a little bit more LOL 

and the last one of her holding the peanut, its not often you see tiels holding their food  I've only had one who did it and she didn't do it all the time I think she picked it up from Billy my Quaker though .


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow all the pictures are so cute, the microwave is also my favorite. I didn't even know you could feet them chicken or bee pollen. I saw some organic bee pollen the other day, maybe I'll try that too.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, they sure love their food!

My boys are hopeless, they only eat dark green lettuce, broccoli, (occasionally) lentils, and of course Harley has an obsession with biscuits of all kinds. Harls will sometimes try something if I eat it first, but it's only just a nibble. Quinn only eats broccoli (he also taught Harley to eat sunflower seeds - Harley didn't touch them before Quinn came).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for looking everyone! I'm so glad that they eat whatever I give them too! 
The microwave one is my fav too-she's very impatient. 



Raven2322 said:


> I didn't even know you could feet them chicken or bee pollen. I saw some organic bee pollen the other day, maybe I'll try that too.


They love chicken and tilapia fish! Esspecially Ziggy. The organic bee pollen is a wonder food for humans and for birds. It's probably by far the best snack you could ever give them. Everything in moderation though.


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Aly I too am envious of how much your birds eat...that's fabulous that you can get them to try so many awesome things. I'll have to try that "You can't have any" idea...it seems to work with my own children now let's see if it will work with my feathered children 

Oh and btw...I adore the one of baby in the microwave too. That is priceless! Seems that you've created a bit of a monster or two...they've become little piggies with all that healthy stuff your feeding them. LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

TeacherMom said:


> Aly I too am envious of how much your birds eat...that's fabulous that you can get them to try so many awesome things. I'll have to try that "You can't have any" idea...it seems to work with my own children now let's see if it will work with my feathered children
> 
> Oh and btw...I adore the one of baby in the microwave too. That is priceless! Seems that you've created a bit of a monster or two...they've become little piggies with all that healthy stuff your feeding them. LOL


Thanks! They are spoiled little things. I love that they eat whatever I give them, it's great!


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw! I love the one of Baby in the Microwave! Too cute!


----------

